# Equivalentes ht1e y ht12d



## jgarcias2 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hola a todos, 

escribia por que no encuentro un equivalente para estos integrados, ya que no los localizo en la tienda, y no me saben decir algun integrado que equivalga a estos. 
Por que he descartado hacerlo con pics, me viene mejor hacerlo con estos codificador/descodificador.

Saludos. Gracias


----------



## alexus (Mar 1, 2010)

www.datshet4u.com

en la hoja de datos dice los reemplazos,

hay unos lm no se cuanto, que sirven para radioacontrol, transmiten señales analogicas y digitales


----------



## jgarcias2 (Mar 1, 2010)

Ok, gracias, pero no me va el link ...


----------



## alexus (Mar 1, 2010)

le falta una "e"

www.datasheet4u.com

los lm son, lm1871 y lm1872, por aca son caros.


----------



## jgarcias2 (Mar 1, 2010)

Gracias, pero no encuentro los remplazos, me indicas donde ??

Muchas gracias.


----------



## alexus (Mar 1, 2010)

en la primer hoja.

busca los data de los integrados que te mencione.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 1, 2010)

en argentina se consigue los dos ic ,


----------

